# Yeast Expiration



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

I just started a batch of Vintner's Harvest using Red Star Cote des Blancs yeast. The packet said "Best used by December 2006" Is yeast labeled like medications where the end of the month is the expiration date? I hope it was still good. Every packet of it I had has the same expiration and wanted to use this yeast for a sweeter finished wine. 


I am a little worried as it has been 2-3 days with no sign of fermentation yet. It is cool though so I know it takes a while longer to kick in. I want to fermenton the cool side.I wonder how long I should wait though before I can determine if I have a problem with the yeast being out datedor not and try something else or order another packet of it. 


I just didn't want to have to order one packet of yeast LOL. I don't really need any other items right now. I really had no worry about the yeast being dead but how long can one wait before you risk the must spoiling?


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

This yeast is a very slow starter. Id get a light on it or a warming
blanket as it seems hard to get it going foir some reason. I've used
this yeast many times and have had this same hard time. Waldo had it
too! Warm it up and give it a gentle stir and oxygen. Once it gets
going its fine.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

The wife bought me a heating pad tonight to use. The only problem is it shuts off automatically after one hour. Any suggestions on this? How long does one think I need to keep the heating pad applied? Does the juice just need to hit a certain temperature to activate the yeast or at least stimulate them? Can I apply heat to a certain temp and them shut it off an not worry about it? I really want to ferment this wine at a lower temperature to hopefully enhance the flavors. Any suggestions? 


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

Once you get this started it will be fine to let it chill down.
Something about this yeast makes it hard to start. It is a little
easier during the summer so I say it likes warmth to get it going. I
bet if you get it up to 75* it will get started very quickly and then
youll be alright from there. Just make sure you get it started good,
like bubbling. I bet it will be going tommorrow afternoon if you warm
it up tonight.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Wade. I have the heating pad applied and a timer set for an hour to remind me to turn the darn heating pad back on. I guess I will try to get it to 75 degrees and stay up till I do. It is right at 70 degrees at the moment (just checked the temp) and I am starting to notice a small amount of foam starting to form. Looks like this was the boost it needed. 


Thanks again


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2006)

Up here on 'de-tundra' the hardware stores sell heat tapes...Plastic covered tape with a heat element inside that plug into an electric outlet...some people wrap them around water pipes to keep them from freezing etc....those might work if you wrapped them around the carboy...But down in the banana-belt where you live...heat tapes are probably not available...
Does your fridge put out some heat down near the bottom??? Mine blows warm air out from under it...I have put my carboys by the fridge in the summer when the house is cooler from the AC....we heat with wood in the winter...this house is like a sauna...too warm...the wines are done in a couple days...probably not the best for them.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

I never thought about a Heat Tape, and yeah, I know what they are. I am from Illinois. I actually believe they sell them here as many houses are built on piers with exposed undersides. For example, it is supposed to be in the low 20's tonight and many people actually have their pipes under their houses wrapped. My house sits on a slab though with all of the plumbing in the attic area. 


I tell ya to, I am colder here at 40 degrees than I ever was in Illinois where it regularly got below zero in the winter. The humidity is the killer. I wear heavier clothes in South Louisiana in the winter than I did in Central Illinois. Everyone makes fun of me and thinks I should be able to walk around in Speedos in the winter here.


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

They also sell a brewing belt which stays at 75 but like Smurf said and
I agree. I like to keep it a little cooler once started. I put a
mountable wall lamp very close to the primary to keep it warm to get it
started and when the basement gets really cold I turn on a ceramic
blower fan and aim it at the fermenting wines. Next year I'm going to
redo the whole basement including having a new floor poured because the
existing one is only 3/8" t0 3/4" thick. Just enogh to be solid and
keep out dirt but its all cracked and we have a high water table hear
and I get water springs coming right up through the floor when it rains
hard. Once thats done I'm going to heat 3/4 of the basement and the
other part will be my wine rack room. (Storage)


----------



## smurfe (Dec 8, 2006)

As anticipated, we have full fermentation going this morning. I stayed up late last night and turned the heating pad back on every hour. Set the kitchen timer to remind me. I even got up at 02:00 this morning by my wifes spastic coughing fits from her cold she has and slept on the couch. Remembered to turn it back on then. 


When I got back after taking the kids to school this morning we have some heavy foaming action. My paranoia of the yeast being too old is now alleviated. I do have a couple more packets of it that will expire but will probably have to toss them in the trash as I have nothing planned by the end of the month. Thanks for all the replies.


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2006)

I would not toss them, theyll be fine, just refrigerate them.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 8, 2006)

wadewade said:


> I would not toss them, theyll be fine, just refrigerate them.




I totally forgot about that. I ought to put all of the packets I have in the fridge. After review, I have a few packets that are close to the expiration date.


Smurfe


----------

